# ESPN Tony Kornheiser bike comments



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Kornheiser, who has recently returned after being suspended for criticising a female colleague for "dressing too young", launched into a rant about cyclists while discussing a new cycle lane in Washington.

"The last time I looked, the roads were made for automobiles," he said. "We're going to be dominated as if this was Beijing by hundreds of thousands of bicyclists ..."

The broadcaster also attacked cycling clothes before urging motorists to run over those on bicycles.

"They all wear … my God … with the little water bottle in the back and the stupid hats and their shiny shorts," he said. "They are the same disgusting poseurs that in the middle of a snowstorm come out with cross-country skiing on your block. Run 'em down.

complete article:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2010/mar/18/lance-armstrong-radio-host-idiot


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

What a douche bag. It sounds like he's trying to provoke a reaction to improve his ratings.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

And he should go to China - the country has changed in the past years from a bike-centric country to a car-centric one, complete with unbearable traffic jams and pollution.


----------

